# Another Diverter Valve Failure with Picture



## yikes1 (Mar 15, 2005)

Well my second diverter valve just went on my. First one was replaced under warranty by my dealer about 30,000KM ago. Im at 96,000KM now and since the dealer would anti up, I put in the new "D" revision piston style.

My symptoms were loss of overall power in the upper RPM ranges 3.5K +, increased fuel consumption of about 2L/100KM more, hesitation in the upper RPM ranges, and a very minor whistling noise.

$120 bucks from my dealer and 1hour of my time.

Picture of the failed diverter can be found below.










Nick


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

Ya that sucks. I just changed my Rev B last week for a Rev D as well. Car has more pull and feels more linear. Mind you I didn't see and rips in the Rev B.

What Rev is that a pic of?


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

I have AWE's dv. Thing is awesome and no need to ever clean like _orge's.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Original and Rev D -


----------



## Kong99 (Jul 3, 2008)

Mine just went at 60k, original C version. Replaced with D. Mine looked almost exactly like yikes1.

Engine had 25k @ Stg 2, and 20k @ Stg 2+. I bought my car new in June '08, I was under the impression I had the D version. It was obvious something was wrong, hit the accelerator at 3k RPM and nothing. No other indication of problems, no CEL or odd noises. Just no power. I read somewhere that heat was the culprit for failure of the early versions, and it's been a scorcher here the past 3 months in N. Texas.

On the Transverse FSI these are really easy to get to and change, but apparently on the longitudinal engines they are much more difficult to access. I got mine for $65 from DBCPerformance.


----------



## yikes1 (Mar 15, 2005)

Barn01 said:


> Ya that sucks. I just changed my Rev B last week for a Rev D as well. Car has more pull and feels more linear. Mind you I didn't see and rips in the Rev B.
> 
> What Rev is that a pic of?


Revision C.


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

haha .. yes I noticed that after you put up the side shot.

The only diff I can see in the Rev B is that where your lower membrane is orange, the B is blue same as the top.

Did you push in the center of both of them before install? I found the D was a fair bit stiffer than the B.


----------

